# Anyone got a Pupin Closet coupon code?



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I need to get the kids new harnesses and leashes and would love to have a coupon code.
Thanks so much!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Did you do a search on line. Before I buy anything I always search for a coupon code first and almost always find something.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Did you do a search on line. Before I buy anything I always search for a coupon code first and almost always find something.


How safe are those links? 

I searched a couple times this weekend but it wanted you to click on the link to see the code?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am pretty sure they don't do coupons unless they are ones for customers that had problems...I am coupon queen of the world and have never found one for there


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

No, I didn't find one either which is why I asked. Oh, well, I already ordered anyway.
Thanks!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Did you do a search on line. Before I buy anything I always search for a coupon code first and almost always find something.


Yes, I too am a coupon code queen!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes if you sign up for their newsletter, etc. they will send out coupons in your email. That has paid off for me several times. Maybe now that you have ordered from them, you will get some discounts for future purchases!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Sometimes if you sign up for their newsletter, etc. they will send out coupons in your email. That has paid off for me several times. Maybe now that you have ordered from them, you will get some discounts for future purchases!


That will be cool b/c they have the best prices on ipuppyone that I've seen. I got three orange Air Comfort Harnesses and matching leashes. I think the kids need their harnesses to be less material than their vests for summer. They all three wear the same size so that's convenient for us.


----------

